# Don't. Try. To. Tell. Me. This. Commercial. Isn't. Furry.



## JoeStrike (Jun 6, 2010)

(Radio just started playing Tull's 'Bungle in the Jungle'...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM61HEXY8Tk


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Aweful.


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

The cat masks are kinda creepy


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Aweful.



Is that 'aweful' as in 'fills you with a sense of wonder,'

or

aweful as in 'this sucks'?


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Is that 'aweful' as in 'fills you with a sense of wonder,'
> 
> or
> 
> aweful as in 'this sucks'?


SU-





-CKS
Plus points for Wayne's World.​


----------



## Unsilenced (Jun 6, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Is that 'aweful' as in 'fills you with a sense of wonder,'
> 
> or
> 
> aweful as in 'this sucks'?



"Awesome" is fills you with awe. 

"Awful" is fills you with awe at how much it sucks. :V


Also, how the bonk is that furry?


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> "Awesome" is fills you with awe.
> 
> "Awful" is fills you with awe at how much it sucks. :V
> 
> ...



Yerp. Fill me up, doc!


----------



## Delta (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not going to _try_ to tell you anything..
I'm _going_ to tell you it was retarded.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 6, 2010)

this commercial isn't funny.

now, if they had broke into a scene from West Side Story at the end, i'd be LOLing.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't understand how this advertises a van well, but okay.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jun 6, 2010)

It'd be better if it was just the bit where they drove into the building, but their animal masks on and left again. That bit alone is a good advert.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 6, 2010)

Wasn't funny.


----------



## Hir (Jun 6, 2010)

A mask? That's all it takes for idiots to classify something as furry now?


----------



## Slyck (Jun 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> A mask? That's all it takes for idiots to classify something as furry now?



It was on TeeVee so it must be true.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 7, 2010)

What makes it furry for me is that it looks like they've all rendevous'd at the warehouse for a group cosplay.

With furries showing up on CSI, Entourage, etc... you don't think ad agency people watch any of those shows?

And I never said it was funny - although I find it extremely so - only that it was furry (which I also find extremely so).



DarkNoctus said:


> A mask? That's all it takes for idiots to  classify something as furry now?



I'm sure you're not referring to anyone who happens to be in the room at the moment because that would be terribly rude, and as we know FAF is a bastion of civil discourse...


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 7, 2010)

that was creepy.

this is a better candidate for furry car commercial:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c68V3z2tSjw


----------



## Hir (Jun 7, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> I'm sure you're not referring to anyone who happens to be in the room at the moment because that would be terribly rude, and as we know FAF is a bastion of civil discourse...


Civil? Fuck off. |3


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 8, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> that was creepy.
> 
> this is a better candidate for furry car commercial:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c68V3z2tSjw



Oh yeah, I'd heard about this one, hadn't seen it yet - thanks for the link.

Animals acting like people... people pretending to be animals... THE WHOLE WORLD'S GOING FURRY I TELL YOU - AND YOU'RE NEXT! YOU HAVE TO BELIEVE ME - THE FURRIES ARE COMING, THEY'RE COMING FOR ALL OF US...  (Visualize Kevin McCarthy on the highway at the end of the 1950's 'Invasion of the Body Snatchers')


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Jun 8, 2010)

Reminded me of the graphic novel Maus for some reason


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 9, 2010)

I couldn't watch it all. It's downright shitty.


----------



## Flatline (Jun 10, 2010)

People with cat masks?

I wouldn't consider it "furry"...


----------



## Aden (Jun 10, 2010)

Using masks to play off the simple and easily-understood relationship between cats, dogs, and mice.

TOTALLY FURRY, YO


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 10, 2010)

Aden said:


> Using masks to play off the simple and easily-understood relationship between cats, dogs, and mice.
> 
> TOTALLY FURRY, YO



Oh thank God, _somebody _understands, thank you, thank you kind  sir!!! (Embarrassingly and repeatedly kisses your hand...)


----------



## Akro (Jun 10, 2010)

That was a car commercial? Hell yeah, dog cat and mouse masks on middle-aged people makes me want to by a car


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 10, 2010)

Akro said:


> That was a car commercial? Hell yeah, dog cat and mouse masks on middle-aged people makes me want to by a car


 
How about rapping hamsters?


----------



## shark whisperer (Jun 11, 2010)

reminds me of this commercial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4DN5WzBtBY
and this prank
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18eBJq3bKt8&NR=1


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> How about rapping hamsters?


 Well you got me there...


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 11, 2010)

FoxBody said:


> that was creepy.
> 
> this is a better candidate for furry car commercial:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c68V3z2tSjw



This one i see more as furry style.
The Op one was just creepy. Now if they actualy put on a full head instead of just a mask(or even full fursuit). I do see it more cos play tho.

Does seem like I am seeing more things using anthro style animals lately tho. Or ppl in some sort of animal desguise or costume.

Tho whats actualy furry varies a lot from each person.


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

Lol in one scene the hamsters looked like alvin and the chipmunks in there outfits.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> How about raping hamsters?


 
They tend to pop if you don't wrap them with duct tape first.

OP, I think I see the problem here. You. You are the problem. I've seen various topics now where you pick up on something with a vaguely anthropomorphic character and start screaming about how furies are taking over the world. No. No they are not. Just because they share some similarities doesn't mean they are what you want.

So give it up. It's not furry, it never was and never will be. People like talking animals. Just that doesn't automatically make them furry. I wonder if you have some issues with being part of a fringe fandom. It's pretty obscure, so you feel the need for validation by trying to lump other groups into it so you don't feel quite so estranged from normal healthy humans.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> TI think I see the problem here. You. You are the problem. I've seen various topics now where you pick up on something with a vaguely anthropomorphic character and start screaming about how furies are taking over the world...you feel the need for validation by trying to lump other groups into it so you don't feel quite so estranged from normal healthy humans.


 
_Mommy, the scary man is being mean to me - wahhhhh..._

Okay Mr. Scary Man, what exactly is _your_ definition of 'furry'? Here's mine: 

http://www.furrynation.com/Furry definition page.html

As you can see I don't confine it to fandom-created characters or representation, which obviously you do; what exactly is your problem with that?

Oh, and it's 'furries,' not 'furies' (although in your case the second spelling is probably more accurate).


----------



## Smelge (Jun 11, 2010)

Holy shit I made a spelling mistake. I must now go self-flagellate.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 11, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Holy shit I made a spelling mistake. I must now go self-flagellate.


 
No, don't do that... allow me, I insist. [_THWAAAACK!!!_] :twisted: 

_Actually I take that back because you spotted my raping/rapping error, so I'm equally guilty in that department._

*Now I take that back because I just re-read my original post which spelled the word correctly! You cheated by changing my quote, you cheater you! Gimme that paddle back - *:x *[THWAAAACK!!!] [THWAAAACK!!!] [THWAAAACK!!!]* :x


But your definition of 'furry'? I honestly am curious to hear what you consider that word to mean.

And besides, I don't consider it an 'I'm right, you're wrong' situation; to one degree or another everyone has a different view of its definition.


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 11, 2010)

Possible shitstorm? WHO WOULD HAVE SEEN IT COMING?!


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

aztrocat said:


> Possible shitstorm? WHO WOULD HAVE SEEN IT COMING?!


 I blame the jews.


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 11, 2010)

Akro said:


> I blame the jews.


 
Watch out, we'll send the IDF on your ass.


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Watch out, we'll send the IDF on your ass.


 Well I dont know what that is so I win >:3


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 11, 2010)

Akro said:


> Well I dont know what that is so I win >:3


Ignorance is bliss. :3


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 11, 2010)

Akro said:


> Well I dont know what that is so I win >:3



Oh really?

_http://www.richardsilverstein.com/tikun_olam/2010/06/10/idf-executed-mavi-marmara-victims/

...  But this video vividly confirms my strong suspicions.__It shows IDF _[Israeli Defense Forces] _commandos executing a passenger on the Mavi Marmara with  one and possibly two point blank shots from above into the victim who  lies on the boat deck.  In truth, one cannot distinguish the face of the  victim since it is blocked by a boat railing.  But from the muzzle  flashes and weapon recoils and the downward direction in which the  shooter looks at his victim, it is clear this is an execution just as I  described earlier.__..

_Education can be painful.


----------



## Akro (Jun 11, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Oh really?
> 
> _http://www.richardsilverstein.com/tikun_olam/2010/06/10/idf-executed-mavi-marmara-victims/
> 
> ...


 It's painful when the student hasnt been de-sensitized to everything.


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 11, 2010)

JoeStrike said:


> Oh really?
> 
> _http://www.richardsilverstein.com/tikun_olam/2010/06/10/idf-executed-mavi-marmara-victims/
> 
> ...


 
Now that we've all had our afternoon cup of Joe...


----------



## JoeStrike (Jun 11, 2010)

aztrocat said:


> Now that we've all had our afternoon cup of Joe...


 
Drink up, kids! 

[PS - above link & excerpt NOT an endorsement to IDF's behavior]


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 15, 2010)

The cheetahmen think this video sucks balls...


----------



## kelek (Jun 16, 2010)

furry or not how the hell does this make a van look good?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 16, 2010)

Wasn't this posted before?


----------



## Aden (Jun 16, 2010)

kelek said:


> furry or not how the hell does this make a van look good?


 
Yeah man it can fit so many...mice...in it


----------



## kelek (Jun 16, 2010)

Aden said:


> Yeah man it can fit so many...mice...in it


 And still get great mileage?


----------

